# Office 365 >  >  Sharing Excel document (online) with limited access

## arn0ldas

Hello i using MS office online (free version) i have some files which i share for my friends but i want insert limited access. can i lock all cells jest left for editing column U-Z for all friends ??

Sample http://1drv.ms/1MnQ3mV

----------

